# Warrant issued for Alabama corrections officer charged with helping inmate escape



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 7, 2022)

A sheriff in Alabama announced Monday that a warrant has been issued for a corrections officer who authorities now believe helped a capital murder suspect escape.
Casey Cole White, who was at the Lauderdale County Jail awaiting trial for two counts of capital murder, vanished Friday after Vicky White, an assistant director of corrections who is not related to the inmate, said she was transporting him from the jail to a courthouse for a planned mental health evaluation.

According to investigators, the evaluation was never scheduled, nor was the medical appointment she said she had scheduled for herself after dropping him off.





Casey Cole White and Vicky White. (Photo illustration: Yahoo News; photos: U.S. Marshals Service via AP; Lauderdale County Sherrif's Office via AP)
At a press conference in Florence, Ala., Lauderdale County Sheriff Rick Singleton said an active warrant has been issued for Vicky White on charges of permitting or facilitating escape in the first degree.

“We know she participated; whether she did that willingly or if she was coerced, threatened somehow to participate in the case, not really sure," Singleton said. "We know for sure she did participate.”

*Singleton said investigators are looking into whether the inmate, 38, and the corrections officer, 56, were romantically involved.*

Vicky White, a widow with no children, has been with the Lauderdale County Sheriff's Office for 17 years and was named "employee of the year" four times.
“This is not the Vicky White we know, by any stretch of the imagination,” Singleton said.

*He said that the day before she went missing, she submitted her retirement papers. Investigators later found her patrol car abandoned at a nearby shopping center.*




Lauderdale County Sheriff Rick Singleton at a news conference in Florence, Ala., on Monday. (WAAY TV via Yahoo News video)
Casey White, who had been serving a 75-year sentence for a 2015 home invasion and carjacking conviction, was charged in 2020 with two counts of capital murder after confessing to the 2015 stabbing death of 58-year-old Connie Ridgeway. He later pleaded not guilty.

Singleton said that Vicky White was alone when she left the jail with the *6-foot-9, 260-pound Casey White* on Friday morning, a violation of a department policy that at least two sworn deputies should take part in transporting a person under those charges.

Authorities believe Casey White could now be armed with Vicky White's 9 mm handgun and should be considered dangerous.

The U.S. Marshals Service is offering up to $10,000 for information leading to his capture.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 7, 2022)

Has anyone been following this? It sounds like the beginning of a lifetime movie lol


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 7, 2022)

More info:

'Back at square one': Alabama police find abandoned SUV but escaped inmate, officer still missing​
Authorities on Friday said they found the getaway vehicle an escaped inmate and corrections officer may have used when they mysteriously disappeared from a northern Alabama jail one week ago.

*But officials say the officer, Vicky White, 56, and inmate, Casey White, 38, were long gone by the time authorities located the abandoned 2007 orange Ford Edge in a Tennessee towing lot. Authorities say the officer used an alias to purchase the SUV and is likely using new false identities as the manhunt continues for the pair. *

"We're sort of at a loss," Lauderdale County Sheriff Rick Singleton said Friday, noting the discovery of the vehicle puts them "back at square one." 

"This is a very calculated plan," he added. 

In response, officials increased the reward for the pair to the largest sum allowed under state law. Up to $10,000 is now being offered for information leading to the officer's arrest and another $15,000 for information leading to the capture of the inmate, a total of $25,000. 

Sheriff Singleton said officials found the vehicle in Williamson County, Tenn., on a rural roadside off Interstate 65, about 100 miles from the jail in Florence, Ala. He said the vehicle was abandoned and towed April 29, the day the pair went missing, even before officials knew they had disappeared. 

Authorities in Tennessee didn’t initially realize until Thursday it was the same vehicle sought in the escape. They are now trying to determine whether any vehicles had been reported missing in the area, he said. 


No weapons were found in the car, indicating that the two are still armed, said Singleton. He added officials are canvassing the sparsely populated area where the car was dumped for witnesses.

*Some of Vicky White’s belongings were found in the vehicle, which someone had attempted to spray paint, he said. *

The tow truck driver who hauled the vehicle to a lot likely saw news coverage about the escape and notified police in Tennessee, Singleton said. “There’s no fault or blame on anyone,” he said.

The way the vehicle was abandoned indicates they may have had mechanical issues, he added. 

"I think it threw them a curve and they didn't plan for that," he said. "They've obviously had plenty of time to recover from that."

*'SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP':*Sheriff describes two-year relationship between Alabama officer Vicky White and escaped inmate Casey White

*Vicky White had multiple aliases and used one of them to purchase the vehicle, Singleton said. She was spotted on video staying at a Quality Inn the night before the escape, which was walking distance from where she purchased the Ford SUV. Authorities said she withdrew roughly $90,000 from area banks before they fled, money she likely accrued from the sale of her home just days before both she and the inmate went missing. *

Singleton said it's likely she's using new fake identities now. 











Vicky White, who worked as the assistant director for corrections, and CaseyWhite vanished last week after leaving together from the Lauderdale County Detention Center in Florence, Alabama. *The pair, who authorities have said had a "special relationship" that spanned at least two years, were supposed to be leaving for a courthouse appointment that turned out not to exist*, Singleton said.

"It's obviously a jailhouse romance," Singleton said.

*Meanwhile, the U.S. Marshals Service said in a Friday statement to CNN that White made threats against his ex-girlfriend and her sister, saying that if he got out of jail he "would kill them." Authorities have warned his potential targets about his escape and have taken "appropriate protective actions," according to the statement.

Casey White was convicted of kidnapping and attempted murder charges after he tried to kill his ex-girlfriend and kidnap her two roommates. He was sentenced in 2019 to 75 years in prison. He also faces capital murder charges in the 2015 murder-for-hire slaying of Connie Ridgeway after he confessed to the killing while in custody.*

The agency also released new photos of the pair, including pictures of the inmate's tattoos, according to CNN. The release included photos of Vicky White with her hair darker from her normal blonde, saying she may have changed her hair color.

Attorney General Merrick Garland said Thursday the two fugitives should be “regarded as extremely dangerous" and armed, warning anyone who spots them not to approach the pair.

Singleton also told CNN investigators have gotten tips of reported sightings from Florida to Kentucky.

"The tips that we're getting, we're following up on as aggressively as we can," he said. "Some of them do look promising, but it takes a time to follow through on those things. We're hoping that one of them will pan out for us, and we'll be able to locate them."

*The jail where Vicky White worked is still reeling from the events. Vicky White had sold her home for $95,000 and turned in paperwork to retire. The day she disappeared was supposed to be her last day at the sheriff's office, Singleton said.

Her office had planned a retirement party and bought gifts for her on the day of the escape, the sheriff told AL.com. He said many staff members "almost looked at her as a mother figure."*

“They’re just devastated," Singleton said, adding that the department brought in counselors for the employees.

*FROM LAST WEEK:*Alabama corrections officer, capital murder suspect are both missing, sheriff says

Vicky White faces charges including permitting or facilitating escape of an inmate after authorities said she participated in the escape. She was also fired from her position, eliminating payments she'd receive from her pension. 

Authorities said the two-year relationship between Vicky and Casey White, who are not related,   included prison visits and phone calls. The relationship also included special privileges for Casey White, fellow inmates told investigators.

Surveillance footage showed Vicky White alone as she escorted Casey White out of the detention center last Friday, in violation of department policy. The pair drove to a parking lot, where Vicky White's abandoned patrol car was found later that day.

_Contact News Now Reporter Christine Fernando at [email protected]_


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 8, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Has anyone been following this? It sounds like the beginning of a lifetime movie lol



Yup. I've been saying since the story first broke that this will end up being a FIRE episode of Dateline!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 8, 2022)

They JUST issued a warrant.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 8, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They JUST issued a warrant.



Right. LONG OVERDUE.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (May 8, 2022)

I need to catch up.


----------



## Brownie (May 8, 2022)

I’ll be surprised if they’re both alive to bring in…


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 9, 2022)

New video shows correction officer who fled with inmate at hotel day before jail escape
					

Surveillance video shows former Alabama corrections officer Vicky White checking out of a Quality Inn on the day she disappeared with a violent felon.




					www.today.com
				




1. She visited a Kohl's and bought mens clothes the day before the escape
2 .She also visited an adult sex store 
3. The prisoner takes meds for his mental health and has a tendency to self medicate with crystal meth when he's not on his medication


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 9, 2022)

Brownie said:


> I’ll be surprised if they’re both alive to bring in…


He sounds like he's a mess.

She better watch out. She's only known him on medication and when he had plenty of time to only pay attention to her.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 9, 2022)

Alabama corrections officer who escaped with inmate has died in hospital, sheriff says | CNN
					

Alabama corrections officer Vicky White has died due to her injuries, Sheriff Dave Wedding of Vanderburgh County told CNN. She and escaped Alabama inmate Casey White were taken into custody following a chase in Indiana, authorities said late Monday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 9, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Alabama corrections officer who escaped with inmate has died in hospital, sheriff says | CNN
> 
> 
> Alabama corrections officer Vicky White has died due to her injuries, Sheriff Dave Wedding of Vanderburgh County told CNN. She and escaped Alabama inmate Casey White were taken into custody following a chase in Indiana, authorities said late Monday.
> ...


About dang time.  

Hope they had fun for the week they were free.


----------



## Brownie (May 9, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> About dang time.
> 
> Hope they had fun for the week they were free.


This woman worked all those years and then threw it all away for a criminal & now she’s one too…


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 9, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Alabama corrections officer who escaped with inmate has died in hospital, sheriff says | CNN
> 
> 
> Alabama corrections officer Vicky White has died due to her injuries, Sheriff Dave Wedding of Vanderburgh County told CNN. She and escaped Alabama inmate Casey White were taken into custody following a chase in Indiana, authorities said late Monday.
> ...


They are so dumb.  Why are they in Indiana?  If it was me, I would be been in Mexico.  
They thought their white privilege will save them?


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 9, 2022)

Brownie said:


> This woman worked all those years and then threw it all away for a criminal & now she’s one too…


All for some prison D.  Idiot!!!


----------



## Plushottie (May 9, 2022)

This was entertaining to read like baby you gonna blank up your life for some jail eggplant that could kill you because he has shown to do such. Now you in jail, money gone and looking a mess.


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 9, 2022)

Sounds like she shot herself when the police was chasing them.  She is in the hospital in serious condition.


----------



## shasha8685 (May 9, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> They are so dumb.  Why are they in Indiana?  If it was me, I would be been in Mexico.
> They thought their white privilege will save them?


That's what I said. They did all of that just to run away to Indiana?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 9, 2022)

I’m seeing reports that Vickie died from her injury? Nothing official yet


----------



## dancinstallion (May 9, 2022)

Vickie probably had the most action this last week than in her whole life.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 9, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> Sounds like she shot herself when the police was chasing them.  She is in the hospital in serious condition.


She was going to take people out for this man? I am just still trying to wrap my head around this.

or I wonder if she tried to  kill herself

edit: multiple outlets are confirming that she is dead. i hope It was worth it. Did they at least get to use the sex toys?


----------



## PatDM'T (May 9, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m seeing reports that Vickie died from her injury? Nothing official yet


Yep, she is dead. 









						Alabama corrections officer who escaped with inmate has died in hospital, sheriff says | CNN
					

Alabama corrections officer Vicky White has died due to her injuries, Sheriff Dave Wedding of Vanderburgh County told CNN. She and escaped Alabama inmate Casey White were taken into custody following a chase in Indiana, authorities said late Monday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## PatDM'T (May 9, 2022)

She sold her
house last month
for way below 
the market value.

Am I the only
one who thought 
she looked the
sort to be 
this foolish?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 9, 2022)

She risked it all on some prison-meth head peen and then went out on some "You'll never take me alive." WOW.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 9, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> They are so dumb.  Why are they in Indiana?  If it was me, I would be been in Mexico.
> They thought their white privilege will save them?



This surprised me, because the escape seemed very well planned out. I thought maybe they’d get away with it and end up in Zihuatenejo, ala Shawshank Redemption. But turns out they did all of that just to hide out in… INDIANA.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 9, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Did they at least get to use the sex toys?









You know they used those toys the first night which were for him because she couldn't give him what he was getting in jail all of those years.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 9, 2022)

Maybe they were headed to Canada?


----------



## Theresamonet (May 9, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Maybe they were headed to Canada?



The article said that they had been in Indiana since May 3rd. Why stay there so long?

I know extradition is possible from both Canada and Mexico, but it seems like Mexico is a better place to get lost. Especially with only $90k. That money would go farther.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 9, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> 6-foot-9, 260-pound Casey White


How is someone built like Bigfoot trying to escape and hide out?


----------



## MamaBear2012 (May 9, 2022)

OhTall1 said:


> How is someone built like Bigfoot trying to escape and hide out?


Right! As soon as I saw his weight and height, I was like, "Oh, it won't be long. He is being found!"


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> They are so dumb.  Why are they in Indiana?  If it was me, I would be been in Mexico.
> They thought their white privilege will save them?


I wonder what qualifies someone to be a prison guard? Are they subjected to certain types of physiological testing?


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 10, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder what qualifies someone to be a prison guard? Are they subjected to certain types of physiological testing?


The desire to be a prison guard may be the only qualification


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> The desire to be a prison guard may be the only qualification


That seems to be true. Had a neighbor that was one and that person had no business guarding anything! Not even an ant farm!


----------



## OhTall1 (May 10, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> I wonder what qualifies someone to be a prison guard?


The jurisdiction I work for requires a 4 year degree.  That doesn't stop foolishness from happening.  I had a contact in the administrative office that would give me all the gossip about guards sleeping with each other (on the job and on their own time) and inmates.


----------

